# iPhone 7 Plus 32 Go



## chacha95 (10 Février 2019)

Bonsoir,

J’ai commandé pour ma mère un iPhone 7 Plus 32 Go, destiné, à la fois, à remplacer son vieux BlackBerry (qui la limite à appeler et recevoir des appels, et lire envoyer des SMS), et à gagner en qualité pour les photos qu’elle fait avec son vieil iPad Air 16 Go. Cela lui apporterait de faire tout ce qu'elle fait depuis son iPad, quand elle est en déplacement.

J’ai souhaité privilégier la version Plus pour qu’elle puisse l’utiliser comme une phablette (donc idéalement qu’elle cesse d’utiliser son iPad, à terme). Contenu de la différence importante entre un 32 Go et un 128 Go qui avoisine les 100€, j’ai préféré rester sur la capacité en 32 Go et lui prendre un abonnement iCloud 50 Go a 0,99€/mois : les photos sont stockées en haute définition sur le Cloud alors que l’iPhone ne stocke que les aperçus à la résolution native de l’iPhone (1920x1080) (et compressé en HEIC) Je me trompe ?

Je précise qu’elle ne joue pas, et qu’elle utilise peu d’applications. Sur son iPad de 16Go, elle a déjà plus de 1700 photos stockées... (cf capture d'écran)

Ai-je fais le bon choix ou un 128 Go aurait été réellement préférable ? (Ça me semble peu probable, mais je préfère poser la question, n'ayant pas la science infuse...)


----------



## Igrekoa2n (10 Février 2019)

Hello !  En effet, l'activation de la photothèque iCloud avec l'option d'optimisation lui permettra d'avoir ses photos en HD sur son compte iCloud, mais attention : ce n'est pas automatique. Il faudra pour que cela se mette en place que le stockage physique sur le téléphone soit déjà bien rempli. En clair, ses premières photos seront en HD sur son téléphone. Quand elle en aura vraiment beaucoup, là elle pourra continuer à en faire puisque l'iPhone ne bloquera pas niveau stockage graçe aux miniatures. 
50 Go sur iCloud, c'est déjà pas mal. Si elle n'a pas d'autre utilisation que la photo, pour moi c'est le bon choix.


----------

